# First Hybrid Chuckie - Smoke Then Sous Vide - Success!



## Cody_Mack (Nov 18, 2022)

This is my second SV Chuckie, but the first one was strictly SV for two days then pan-seared. It was pretty good, for a roast.

This Chuckie was trussed and seasoned with SPOG on all sides and into the smoker at 200⁰ for a couple of hours then raised the temp to 225⁰ for a little over two hours and the IT was hitting 134⁰F. Pulled from the smoker, vacuum sealed it and into the prepared Sous Vide it went. Temp was set to 135⁰F and it was to stay in the bath for a little less than 48 hours, making total cook time around 50 hours. That was on Thursday afternoon with target to pull it out on Saturday early afternoon.

About that time I remembered a party we were going to on Saturday, so Saturday when the Chuckie was finished with his ~46 hour bath, I pulled him and put into a bowl of ice water for a bit then into the freezer, still sealed in the SV bag.

This morning I decided we would have the roast for dinner, so I prepared the SV with cold water and dropped in the Chuckie still sealed in the bag. Circulated cold for a couple hours then set the temp to 134⁰F, 1 degree less than cook temperature. Really had no idea how long it would take, but was hoping it would be there by dinner time. And it was.

So I cut open the vacuum bag and drained the au jus into a small bowl, then made that first slice. I need say no more than to just look at the photos. Then comes the taste test; OMG, the perfect smoke flavor and tenderness, exceeding Prime Rib and easily equaling a nice tenderloin. Not kidding!

Thanks all for the great tips and suggestions. This one is a keeper!

Rick


----------



## tbern (Nov 18, 2022)

Looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing your method!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2022)

That looks delicious Rick!
I’m a big fan of smoke then SV too.
It makes the best pastrami!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 19, 2022)

This looks fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## G8trwood (Nov 19, 2022)

Man, I did my first chuckie last week. A bit dry as apparently 25mph winds were not kind to temp stability. I will try the sous vide next time.

Well done!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 19, 2022)

Long SV chucks are awesome. Nice job.


----------



## babydoc (Nov 19, 2022)

Looks good!! Every time I come on here, I feel like I need to buy more equipment and cook more meat. I thing Sous vide is next.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 19, 2022)

To Admin and Moderators, thanks for the carousel ride; makes this newbie feel pretty good.

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 20, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious Rick!
> I’m a big fan of smoke then SV too.
> It makes the best pastrami!
> Al




 SmokinAl
 have you done a Tri tip smoke then SV? I'm thinking not near as long in the bath as a Chuckie.

Rick


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2022)

Looks great. I will have to try this method. And that plated shot is pure heaven!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> SmokinAl
> have you done a Tri tip smoke then SV? I'm thinking not near as long in the bath as a Chuckie.
> 
> Rick



No have not. I usually only smoke and then sous vide tougher cuts of meat. I know some of the guys have smoked and sous vide ribeyes but I  just never saw the need to do that on such a good piece of meat. I did it a couple of times and it didn’t seem to make that big of a difference. But on the tougher cuts, it sure makes a big difference. Give it a try and let us all know how it turns out. I would think that just three or four hours in the sous vide would be plenty.
Al


----------



## dr k (Nov 20, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> This is my second SV Chuckie, but the first one was strictly SV for two days then pan-seared. It was pretty good, for a roast.
> 
> This Chuckie was trussed and seasoned with SPOG on all sides and into the smoker at 200⁰ for a couple of hours then raised the temp to 225⁰ for a little over two hours and the IT was hitting 134⁰F. Pulled from the smoker, vacuum sealed it and into the prepared Sous Vide it went. Temp was set to 135⁰F and it was to stay in the bath for a little less than 48 hours, making total cook time around 50 hours. That was on Thursday afternoon with target to pull it out on Saturday early afternoon.
> 
> ...


Very nice!  This soak was easy since it went 48 hours and pasteurized, but if you follow the pasteurizing tables on other soaks vs just the heating tables, then you can put your sealed SV bag in the ice water to quickly cool like you mentioned, leave in the fridge up to 28 days at 37.5* to figure out when to cut it open and eat it.  After 2 days waiting for dinner in a SV bath things can change and you might not want it when ready or life happens so every SV I start I put a bowl of water in the fridge  You can make many meals at the same temp in a large bath.  I wanted to have a dedicated 3 gal water bath of distilled water in my 20 pt tub but the smoke particulates, syringol, alcohol and phenyl aromatic organic compounds pass through the bag every pre smoke into the water bath. You can see and smell it in the water bath.  I've never had a vac bag leak double sealed but long soaks have that smoke in the water bath.  I had to search online to figure it out since the bags never leaked.  I wish I could just have distilled water and use it a year or so but the smoke is a deal breaker and I'll have to continue to fill my SV tub with pitchers of tap water.  I'm with Al, the SV, it's a chuckie machine not steak, chop, poulty breast tender cuts, but no one has mentioned super tender chxn noodle soup SV chxn at 147 have your stock soup veggies cooked and put the SV juice in with the stock and slip in the chunked super juicy chxn when the stock drops to 146, serve right away or nuke single servings below 147.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 20, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Looks great. I will have to try this method. And that plated shot is pure heaven!
> Jim


Thanks! Mushroom and onion gravy, purple hull peas for Mom and me.

Rick


dr k said:


> Very nice!  This soak was easy since it went 48 hours and pasteurized, but if you follow the pasteurizing tables on other soaks vs just the heating tables, then you can put your sealed SV bag in the ice water to quickly cool like you mentioned, leave in the fridge up to 28 days at 37.5* to figure out when to cut it open and eat it.  After 2 days waiting for dinner in a SV bath things can change and you might not want it when ready or life happens so every SV I start I put a bowl of water in the fridge  You can make many meals at the same temp in a large bath.  I wanted to have a dedicated 3 gal water bath of distilled water in my 20 pt tub but the smoke particulates, syringol, alcohol and phenyl aromatic organic compounds pass through the bag every pre smoke into the water bath. You can see and smell it in the water bath.  I've never had a vac bag leak double sealed but long soaks have that smoke in the water bath.  I had to search online to figure it out since the bags never leaked.  I wish I could just have distilled water and use it a year or so but the smoke is a deal breaker and I'll have to continue to fill my SV tub with pitchers of tap water.  I'm with Al, the SV, it's a chuckie machine not steak, chop, poulty breast tender cuts, but no one has mentioned super tender chxn noodle soup SV chxn at 147 have your stock soup veggies cooked and put the SV juice in with the stock and slip in the chunked super juicy chxn when the stock drops to 146, serve right away or nuke single servings below 147.


Good info 

 dr k
 . And actually I knew about safe time in the fridge for a few weeks, but silly me froze it anyway.

Rick


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 20, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> This is my second SV Chuckie, but the first one was strictly SV for two days then pan-seared. It was pretty good, for a roast.
> 
> This Chuckie was trussed and seasoned with SPOG on all sides and into the smoker at 200⁰ for a couple of hours then raised the temp to 225⁰ for a little over two hours and the IT was hitting 134⁰F. Pulled from the smoker, vacuum sealed it and into the prepared Sous Vide it went. Temp was set to 135⁰F and it was to stay in the bath for a little less than 48 hours, making total cook time around 50 hours. That was on Thursday afternoon with target to pull it out on Saturday early afternoon.
> 
> ...


I assume that a "chuckie" is a chuck roast?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 21, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> I assume that a "chuckie" is a chuck roast?


Yes, you are correct.

Ryan


----------



## backpacker048 (Nov 21, 2022)

Thank you,  and what's the status of Chef Jimmie J?  I get the feeling that he's not with us anymore.  Is that correct?  If so who's working the Food Safety depart

Backpacker


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 21, 2022)

That looks great, I'll have to give this a try. Congrats on the ride!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 23, 2022)

Damn that looks good,, My sis gave me a SV,,, still sitting in the drawer in the kitchen waiting to be used LOL - I may have to try this.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 23, 2022)

Wow, that looks incredible! Awesome work! Another push for me to get a new toy…. SV is definately getting good PR with you guys crushing it here!


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Nov 25, 2022)

Intrigued me enough to try it. Started me one today for something on sunday. Have it running at 140 in the SV.


----------



## JRB58 (Dec 4, 2022)

Not new to smoking or sous vide, but new to this forum.  Just read my first post (this one!) and I'm impressed! Thanks for having me!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 4, 2022)

JRB58 said:


> Not new to smoking or sous vide, but new to this forum.  Just read my first post (this one!) and I'm impressed! Thanks for having me!


Thanks! Great and extremely knowledgeable gang here! And their talents are all over the place; not just BBQ.


----------

